# Hardcore Herping, sleepless nights: Episode 3



## Nephrurus (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello all, 

A rather belated installment as this nights herping was next night after "Episode 2". I've been out in the field (pics to come) so I've not been able to put them up. All the same, here they are. 

Maddog77 and I decided to head somewhere slightly more local than the previous night, so North West Sydney was chosen as it had good records of a few species i wanted to photograph. 

It wasn't terribly warm when we left, but pressed on regardless. As the sun went down the wind picked up and the temp dropped, so I wasn't holding much hope. 

Driving towards the spot I noticed a shape on the road that was particularly un-stick-like. I jumped on the brakes to find this beautiful specimen. 











A nice bandy bandy on the road meant that the night wasn't a total waste. With expectations lifted we continued along the road towards the walking track. 

Not far along the trail we found a few thick tail geckos _Underwoodisaurus milli_. 
















Stone geckos _Diplodactylus vittatus_ were also about. Much trickier to photograph. They never stay still long enough. I think i need a camera with a faster shutter response time. 






As we rounded a corner I saw one of the target species I've been after for a fair while this season. 
Although I've caught them before, I've never taken photos of one...
This Giant Burrowing Frog _Helieoporus australiacus_ was very cooperative. It turned out to be an adult female. Apparently not often seen (also a threatened species). 
















Another spectacular threatened species is the Red Crowned Toadlet _Pseudophryne australis _. We found this male calling from a trackside ditch.






We did find a _Litoria phyllachroa_ calling, but i neglected to take photos of it. 

That concludes the "Hardcore herping, sleepless nights" series. I calculated i got about 10hours sleep in those 3 days. 

All the best!

-H

All the best!


----------



## Magpie (Jan 5, 2008)

You must be young, I can't do without sleep like that any more.
Nice reports thanks Neph, that red-crowned is stunning.
All I ever seem to see is green and brown frogs.


----------



## joejurjevi (Jan 5, 2008)

very nice shots


----------



## mattmc (Jan 5, 2008)

nice pics and finds. well now youve made my day...im jealous but none the less congrats.
cheers and thanks for sharing
matt


----------



## cockney red (Jan 5, 2008)

*Pucker shots. Great series.*


----------



## ben1200 (Jan 5, 2008)

awesome pics great episodes


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 5, 2008)

awsome pics. wish i could fnd all that stuff. thick tailed geckoes are so awsome!


----------



## warren63 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice pics, well done


----------



## chloethepython (Jan 7, 2008)

unreal photos,that snake is beautiful


----------

